

Ask YC: Seeking some language enthusiasts for a new podcast - nilobject

I've decided it's time to have a podcast about programming languages, and am looking for some enthusiastic users that might consider themselves an expert in a particular language.<p>I envision the interviews taking place over Skype, and lasting no more than an hour. We'll cover the basics about the history of the language, what it does well, and what it doesn't do quite so well. We'll then go into a more personal look as how the language has helped you in your current projects.<p>I'm really open to languages: Python, Ruby, Lisp flavors, Objective-C, C#, F#, Haskell, Erlang, etc. If you have used it for a project in the past year or two, and thought it was great, let's share it with this podcast.<p>If you're interested in being one of the first people I interview for the show, please email me at jon@ (my username) .com. Include what language(s) you would like to talk about, and what projects you've worked on using the language.<p>Future episodes will focus more on the use cases of a language, and try to showcase a new idea from the language or a library that hasn't been previously covered.<p>Additionally, since this is an Ask thread, if you have any suggestions or ideas please let me know. :)
======
j2d2
I can speak about development practices in the financial community if you're
interested. We generally use java and perl for everything. Very little of it
is web-based but it might be good insight into an environment where the main
priority is money and quality is of considerably lower priority to simply
getting the job done.

